# Automatic Transmission Fluid Change 97 Pickup



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

*Automatic Transmission Fluid Change 97 Pickup:*

Okay, noticed some slippage in or on the Highway, and also burnt smell, Stong Burnt Smell!! :crying::crying:
while driving and while checking ATF.

(1997 Pickup Hard body XE - Automatic, and 2.4 L Engine, 
225,000 miles.) 

SO I began to change the ATF, 
and removed the AT Pan and drained about a gallon of ATF out.
Next, I cleaned the black paint stuff out of the pan,

Next, reinstalled the pan, 
but I haven't poured in the ATF yet ( I got Castrol Multi -what it called, ATF for use with Nissan Matic -D type ATF.).

Should I just go and fill the Auto-Transmission? and do a second ATF change in a couple months?

Also I didnt have a real pan gasket, so I used the next best thing, the gasket in a tube.
Am I on the right track here?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

No, you shouldn't use RTV silicone on the transmission pan. If a bit of it breaks off and gets into the valve body or internals, it could cause an issue. An aftermarket trans pans gasket will work, but they are of poor quality compared to the factory gasket. Also, as the bolts have sealant on them, Nissan recommends replacing all of the transmission bolts whenever they are removed. There are usually 21 bolts on the trans pan. I would get a new gasket and bolts from Nissan and torque the bolts to factory spec., which is probably around 72 inch/pounds, IIRC. For trans fluid, any fluid that is recommended for NissanMatic Type "D" or Dexron II applications is fine. If you don't want to use NissanMatic Type "D" ATF, most aftermarket synthetic ATF's work well, like Castrol Transmax Multi-import ATF or Valvoline Maxlife full-synthetic ATF. Refill amount is usually 4-1/2 quarts, but start with 3 quarts and add until full when fully warmed up. Do not use Dexron III/Mercon when servicing the trans fluid as it may cause sticking of the valves inside the valve body; Nissan put out a TSB on this issue many years ago. I would just do the one service and see if the transmission operation improves any. It is possible, with almost a quarter of a million miles on it, the transmission may be do for an overhaul.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I waited to install the " Castrol Transmax Multi-import ATF" until I confirmed the use of the sealant. i bought a after market gasket.
I still have a "dry: "trans-pan" My only question at this point is the reusable filter.
I guess I'll figure that out when I remove the pan.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Shut-Trip said:


> *Automatic Transmission Fluid Change 97 Pickup:*
> 
> Okay, noticed some slippage in or on the Highway, and also burnt smell, Stong Burnt Smell!! :crying::crying:
> while driving and while checking ATF.
> ...


Follow SMJ's recommendation with the gasket and ATF type. There is a replaceable ATF strainer that's very easy to replace; they're available at most auto parts stores. Since the ATF had a very strong burnt smell and was black like in appearance, I would say the tranny is ready to go to heaven so I wouldn't waste my money on multiple ATF drains/fills.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info, After Finished cleaning off the liquid gasket I put on last weekend..
Also let the pan and the removable strainer / filter to air dry.
Removed more of that black stuff I think is left over from when I had the Transmission serviced last and the garage, but some "mechanic in a can" stuff to fix a previous transmission problem.
( Truck wasn't going into forward gears). 

Next, is to bolt it all back together.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Just an update. I sort of gave up on this transmission, as it continued to slip while in Drive, or goign into drive.
I found a '99 Ford. now going to let the actual Nissan P/U rest in peace...


----------



## Nate D (Apr 25, 2021)

I'm dealing with a 96 hardbody with 202,000 miles on it. Trans fluid is blackish with a slight tinge of red. Some gunk was on magnet which did'nt have a grimy feel. Does not look like the oil or trans fluid never been changed. I'm wondering what my odds are that the trans will work if I put in new fluid...


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

Nate D said:


> I'm dealing with a 96 hardbody with 202,000 miles on it. Trans fluid is blackish with a slight tinge of red. Some gunk was on magnet which did'nt have a grimy feel. Does not look like the oil or trans fluid never been changed. I'm wondering what my odds are that the trans will work if I put in new fluid...


Nate,

I would talk with @ least 3 Professional Transmission Shop Foreman's before I did anything as well as @ least 3 Nissan Service Manager's and Nissan Master Tech's.

I would be inclined to Not Do Anything but keep a Check on the Level @ this point thinking that the ATF had never been changed. The most that I would do is just a simple drain and Fill but under no condition's do a complete ATF Change Out. Even doing a Drain and Fill, IMO, risk's that the Trans will start Slipping.

If the Trans start's acting Wacky, maybe drop the pan and clean or replace the Screen, but that would be just a simple drain and fill @ that point and checking/changeing the Screen to see if it was clogged, but again I'm not sure @ this point that I would do anything other than Keeping a check on the ATF Level useing the Specific Method in the Nissan Service Manual.

That's just My Opinion, You'll probly get 20 other's with different opinion's.

Good Luck,


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Nate D said:


> I'm dealing with a 96 hardbody with 202,000 miles on it. Trans fluid is blackish with a slight tinge of red. Some gunk was on magnet which did'nt have a grimy feel. Does not look like the oil or trans fluid never been changed. I'm wondering what my odds are that the trans will work if I put in new fluid...


The gunk is likely to be the only thing keeping the seals in the valve body sealed. Fresh ATF is highly detergent, so the most likely result of changing fluid on a gunked tranny is total failure. That goes for any A/T, not just Nissans.


----------



## TheEel (Jul 15, 2021)

Too bad they don't build AT's to be more durable than what they are. It's a good thing that engines aren't that finicky with oil and filter changes. But I have heard of people doing a complete ATF flush on high mileage vehicles and got better performance from the AT. If you're willing to waste the money you could go and do a complete flush and see what happens. If a miracle happens and the tranny works better then you will have saved yourself the cost of a new tranny or getting another vehicle.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

TheEel said:


> I have heard of people doing a complete ATF flush on high mileage vehicles and got better performance from the AT.


Not much different from a sludged engine, really. Dirty oil is one thing, sludge is another. The miles don't matter much under those conditions. Same deal in a tranny, dirty fluid isn't the same as gunk.


----------



## Nate D (Apr 25, 2021)

BRubble said:


> Nate,
> 
> I would talk with @ least 3 Professional Transmission Shop Foreman's before I did anything as well as @ least 3 Nissan Service Manager's and Nissan Master Tech's.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks. This all started when my torque converter started giving problems. Would initially lockup but would unlock after fully warmed up. Got another one from parts store before I took trans out. Once taken out, returned core. When installing it in trans it would not bolt to engine. Tried 3 times to get right one to no avail. All I know is the t c would'nt fit. came to conclusion that hub was too long. my only recourse was to find a junkyard on to see if one out of an identical truck will work. Came to find ot that the hub is entirely different. The one that came out of it was milled flats and it only listed a slotted hub for that trans for a 97 truck. I did'nt see that coming and it cost me 400 bucks to find out what the deal is on the parts stores tc not working on the 97. I don't know if anyone else has gone through this but I did'nt need this. Caused a costly delay in getting it back on the road.


----------



## Nate D (Apr 25, 2021)

I'm just going to use the trans that was in there. I intend on keeping the truck for a good while. I have an engine and trans which seems to have never had fluid change. Hopefully I can rebuild or get the trans rebuilt.engine has good compression but needs valve stem seals. I'll handle that. I have a 91 engine that had a manual and I wanted to use the automatic on it but the crankshaft is shorter. Seems like it's not made for an automatic. Has that swap ever been successful?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nate D said:


> I'm just going to use the trans that was in there. I intend on keeping the truck for a good while. I have an engine and trans which seems to have never had fluid change. Hopefully I can rebuild or get the trans rebuilt.engine has good compression but needs valve stem seals. I'll handle that. I have a 91 engine that had a manual and I wanted to use the automatic on it but the crankshaft is shorter. Seems like it's not made for an automatic. Has that swap ever been successful?


If you install an automatic transmission onto an engine that had a manual transmission on it, you need to get the spacer that installs into the end of the engine crankshaft which supports the "nose" of the torque converter.


----------

